# Hidden Gems of Berkeley Bicycle Tour



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

May 2010 was the 8th annual Hidden Gems of Berkeley Bicycle Tour. The tour featured aspects that make Berkeley unique including "grassroots greening initiatives, community gardens, paths, cultural and natural features, and whimsical gifts to the street." 

The tour focused on Berkeley’s North and Westbrae neighborhoods. 

The tour was well organized and the guides have a deep knowledge of Berkeley's history. They even made a detailed map with about 150 "gems" on it. We visited fifteen to twenty of them and discovered new ones along the way. We visited a library, church, community gardens, edible schoolyards, restored streams, artistic yards and gardens, murals and micro parks, and learned a lot about the history of Berkeley. 

Things I learned include:

The 1906 earthquake had a significant impact on Berkeley because nearly 300,000 people were left homeless of San Francisco's total population of 410,000 and about half of those went to Berkeley and Oakland. 

Marin Ave. was once a funicular. Hence why it is the only street that goes straight up the hill. There were also other trolley lines across Berkeley.

There is an entire room in the central Berkeley Public Library dedicated to Berkeley's history.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Photos of an edible schoolyard and a stream running through Berkeley. A group called Urban Creeks Council is working on restoring urban streams and riparian habitats.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

This art that looks like it was made from garbage washed up on the beach was in fact made from garbage collected from the shore of SF bay (the armadillo is made of hat bills). The artist made additional pieces for his neighbors.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Art at home, including an elephant and an art car. Some homeowners came outside to find a group of people in the street checking out their house. They were given a map as thanks for having a gem of Berkeley.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Two community gardens, a public mural and metal art.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

The fountain at The Circle (bottom of Marin hill) was restored after a reckless truck driver crashed into it and destroyed it. It took a group of concerned citizens to work on restoring the fountain and public money (rather than the truck drivers insurance iirc) to restore the fountain as it is today.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice.

Stop Driving FTW!


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

MB1 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Stop Driving FTW!


Thanks! Berkeley has a long tradition with stop signs. There is a section in a book with several photos of them from the 80's (Berkeley Inside/Out I think). Photos of the signs could make a thread of their own. 

Stop
drop and roll
is another favorite


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Art853 said:


> Thanks! Berkeley has a long tradition with stop signs. There is a section in a book with several photos of them from the 80's (Berkeley Inside/Out I think). Photos of the signs could make a thread of their own.
> 
> Stop
> drop and roll
> is another favorite


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

What a great idea for a group ride. Nice report!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*fun*



Art853 said:


> This art that looks like it was made from garbage washed up on the beach was in fact made from garbage collected from the shore of SF bay (the armadillo is made of hat bills). The artist made additional pieces for his neighbors.


Looks like Berkeley's reputation is well deserved. Here, I'm afraid Code Enforcement would be after someone for garbage in their front yard! ;-)


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks for posting this... I'll be sure to look for info on it next year and head over. Curious if the Tsui House is on their list (aka: The Fish House) on Matthews St.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

Thanks. Keep an eye on EBBC's website for information on when next years ride will be. I think they had an announcement on their website. The Fish House must be on the list but I can't check at the moment since I"m out of town. There is also the Fish car. 










I was glad to find out about this ride as I was thinking of organizing something similar. The organizers of this ride know a lot about Berkeley's history which is a big plus. Commuting through the streets of Berkeley allows you to see many interesting features of the city. A Sunday ride would include brunch at the Thai Buddhist Temple and then a visit to the "TV house" behind it. There are also some houses and streets with poetry on them.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

This years Hidden Gems bike tour is announced:

Hidden Gems of Berkeley
A Magical Mystery Bike Tour of West Berkeley’s Vernacular Treasures and Grassroots’ Greening Efforts
Saturday September 24, 2011, 10 am to 2:00 pm
Join us for the 9th annual tour of Berkeley’s eclectic fabric of gardens, paths, strange and familiar cultural and natural features...This year we’ll explore the many inventive and artful hidden gems of West Berkeley – from wetland and creek restoration projects, to community gardens and Victorian historic districts. Bring a lunch, water, and your curiosity! 
The bike tour begins San Pablo Park in the lawn area near at its southwest corner (by Russell and Mabel) and will end at Codornices Creek’s restoration or day-lighting, near 9th Street and Albany Village. 
This year’s ride is part of 350.org’s Moving Planet worldwide mobile rally to express solutions to the climate crisis.
For more information go to www.bpfp.org; or call John Steere at 510-849-1969. Enroute you can purchase the Hidden Gems Map ($4), which depicts scores of these “gems,” along with bike routes, community gardens, creeks, parks and the historic transit system.


----------

